# VIN Breakdown



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

Will someone please breakdown my VIN? I want to know what pain is on it so I can match it!

JN1EB31P0PU228289


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

try here . if this doesn't help just contact your local dealer and give them your vin.http://www.courtesyparts.com/specs/vin.html


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for responding, very nice breakdown. However I was told it could tell me my paint color, but I guess not.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Brent said:


> Will someone please breakdown my VIN? I want to know what pain is on it so I can match it!
> 
> JN1EB31P0PU228289


KJ1


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2004)

A quick yahoo search gave that color as a Beige Pearl for an Altima. Sound right?


----------

